# Retard paiement salaire et absence de la petite depuis 15 jours.



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je suis en conflit avec une maman,  je vous explique...
Le 12 mai, la maman est arrivé avec 10 minutes d'avance par rapport à l'heure prévue au contrat, je n'étais pas prête et ne lui ai pas ouvert. Lorsque j'ai ouvert la porte la maman était en train de remettre sa fille dans sa voiture. Je lui signifie que j'étais la et me répond " sa fait 10 minutes que je poirote devant la porte" et lui répond que c'est vous qui êtes en avance et non moi qui suis en retard et la elle me dit "si c'est comme sa je met un terme au contrat" et elle part en furie en voiture. 
Elle m'as laisser sous le choc et je lui ai envoyé un message pour lui dire que j'espère que c'était des paroles en l'air et qu'elle s'excusera de son comportement car je n'ai rien à me reprocher... Et en gros elle me dit que c'est un manque de respect total et qu'il n'y aura aucune excuse de sa part, que le courrier est en court...
Elle m'as laisser dans un état pitoyable... en effet je suis enceinte et tout se stresse m'as causé des contractions et beaucoup d'angoisse concernant mon bébé . J'ai demandé un arret de travail le 13 mai à mon médecin qui m'as mise en arrêt 15 jours. Le lundi 16 pas de lettre dans ma boite aux lettres, je lui envoi un message pour savoir si elle a fait le nécessaire.... Aucune réponse.  Pareil le mercredi 18... aucune reponse... pareil le 20 mais la je lui envoi sur messenger, mail et sms. Et la elle répond même pas à ma question... Elle me dit qu'elle n'as pas reçu de prolongation de mon arrêt (Elle croyais qu'il se terminai le 20) et qu'elle me remettra sa fille le lundi suivant...
Je l'invite à relire mon arret de travail qui va jusqu'au 29 mai. Et lui dit que mon arret fait suite a ce qui c'est passer.  Et la sans remord me sort "si vous m'incriminer sur votre état de santé je vous laisse m'envoyer en recommandé votre lettre de démission"
Le 23 j'ai été à l'inspection du travail et il m'ont clairement dit soit je continue le contrat, soit je prolongé mon arret et vu mon état mon conseiller de prolonger mon arrêt mais surtout de ne pas démissionner.  
Du coup le 30 mai j'ai demander une prolongation de mon arrêt . Le 7 mai lui envoi un message car je n'ai tjr pas reçu m'as paie (prévue le 5) et elle s'excuse et me demande mon RIB et lui dit que je veux le jour même dans ma boite aux lettre mon salaire . De plus je lui dit que je ne pensait pas reprendre d'ici la fin de mon congé maternité en février 2023 et l'invite donc à me licenciée pour le bien d'Yvana (car ils ressentent les tensions les enfants et pas envie de sa pour elle car elle n'y ai pour rien) et que si elle a peur que je l'envoie au prud'hommes je ne le ferai pas car tout ce que je veux c'est être sereine le reste de ma grossesse . Et la elle me dit qu'elle a trouvé une solution et que le contrat reprendra en fevrier 2023. 
J'ai essayé de l'appeler pour qu'on s'explique et trouve une solution posément mais non d'après elle les choses sont claires et ne peuvent être plus claires... Je lui ai répondu "Vous voulez pas me parler et vous voulez remettre votre fille, c'est incompréhensible..." Et me réponds "STOP,  bonne journée"
Mon médecin traitant m'avait dit de voir avec ma gynéco pour la prolongation car d'après lui cela rentre dans le cadre de ma grossesse (je précise que je m'entends très mal avec mon medecin) . Du coup j'ai demandé à ma gynéco et ma dit que ma grossesse se passe bien et ne rentre pas dans le cadre d'une grossesse pathologique... ma sage femme ne peut pas car c'est au médecin de le faire et ne comprend pas qu'il ne pense pas à l'aspect psychologique de tout sa...
De se fait pas le choix de reprendre le lundi 27 juin... lundi, mardi pas de petite à l'horizon, le mercredi je l'ai jamais.
Le jeudi 30 juin  la maman m'envoi un message car elle a en sa possession une prolongation du 30 mai au 25 Juin mais pas plus et me demande de la tenir informé.  Je lui repond que si elle n'as pas recu de nouvelle prolongation c'est tout simplement que j'ai repris le travail depuis Lundi 27. Et la me repond "tres bien, je vous deposerai ma fille lundi a 8h30, bonne journée" 
Vendredi personne. Le lundi 4 juillet,  personne, mardi 5 pareil et aujourd'hui toujours personnes...
Je lui es envoyé un mail le 30 pour qu'elle puisse faire sa déclaration paje emploi et avoir ma paie le 5. Je lui ai envoyé un rappel de salaire hier mais toujours rien à ce jours...
J'ai rdv de nouveaux à l'inspection du travail demain 8 juillet pour savoir quoi faire car le contrat continue toujours mais elle me met pas sa petite... donc moi  tout ce que je veux c'est arrêter le contrat mais sans démissionner car depuis le début je n'ai rien à me reprocher...


----------



## violetta (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Alors une première question que j'ai envie de vous poser :
Depuis combien de temps accueillez-vous son enfant ?
Avait-elle pour habitude d'arriver plus tôt le matin ou bien, est-ce déjà arrivé sans que vous ne réagissiez, ou  est-ce la première fois que cela arrive ?


----------



## violetta (7 Juillet 2022)

J'essaie juste de comprendre la reaction démesurée de cette maman qui peut-être avait pris de mauvaises habitudes car vous-même n'avait pas été assez ferme dès le début de votre collaboration. 
Si c'est le cas, c'est sur qu'elle n'a pas du comprendre et a du être vexée.


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Ah si! j'avais été ferme avec elle depuis le début,  on avait même changer le contrat pour d'autres jours car elle arrivait toujours après l'heure le soir. Et elle avait même râler quand on avait fait le changement. Et tout se passait nikel après. Et quand bien même si on signe un contrat c'est pour le respecter, on l'avait lu 2 fois le contrat avant de le signer et j'avais insister sur les heures de début et de fin de journée.  On a le droit à notre vie privée.!!!!


----------



## violetta (7 Juillet 2022)

c'est donc la première fois qu'elle arrive 10 mnts avant.. . 
Et bien, vous avez bien fait.


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Cela fait 1 an que je gardait sa petite, le lundi, mardi et vendredi niquel elle arrivait à l'heure. Par contre le jeudi qui avait une horaire différente d'arrivée c'est souvent qu'elle arrivait en avance . Je lui avait signifié à chaque fois et elle me disait sans s'excuser "oh bah tu compte" . La je comptait lui demander de changer l'horaire du jeudi matin mais elle ne m'as pas laisser l'occasion.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

*Desy22*
Votre employeur vous tutoie ? ? ?


----------



## violetta (7 Juillet 2022)

Et voilà mais c'est quoi cette familiarité "bah tu comptes".. 
On le répète,  pas de tutoiement avec nos employeurs. 
Ben je comprends mieux pour le coup.


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Si je comprends bien c'est, comme souvent, une PE qui a du mal à comprendre qu'étant chez toi tu n'es pas forcément dispo plus tôt sans te l'avoir demandé AVANT. Au mieux elle se disait que si elle arrivait avant il suffisait de compter le temps en plus au coup par coup, sans réaliser qu'agissant ainsi ce sont alors des HC IMPOSÉES ce qui est illégal.
Au départ tu as voulu la jouer cool, simplement en expliquant, voyant que ça ne rentrait pas très bien, tu lui a donné une leçon en ne lui ouvrant pas ce qui, bien sur, l'a mise en colère car un adulte deteste encore plus qu'un enfant qu'on lui dise qu'il a fauté. La question est: que dirait elle, elle, si son Patron se pointait chez elle 10 minutes plus tôt, quand elle est encore aux toilettes pour faire caca, lui donnant un dossier à faire en plus et répondant qu'il suffira simplement de compter les 10 mn de plus?
Tu avais donc raison de lui donner une leçon mais...

Finalement tu lui laisse entendre que tu n'as pas l'intention de reprendre d'ici la fin de ton congés mat' et donc qu'elle peut bien te licencier.

Sauf que il y a 3 bonnes raisons pour qu'elle ne le fasse pas:

- tu es salariée protégée jusqu'à 10 + 4 semaines APRES ton congés maternité et si elle te licencie elle risque gros, qu'aucun document autre que ta démission ne pourra lui garantir que tu ne la poursuivras pas finalement
- un contrat de 9 mois et plus, si elle t licencie elle te devra 1/80eme de ts les salaires bruts. Si tu démissionne elle ne te doit pas cette prime.
- tu as clairement signifié que tu souhaitais être débarrassée de ce contrat: pourquoi devrait elle prendre le risque et perdre de l'argent en te licenciant?

C'est donc la guerre des nerfs, laquelle des 2 lachera la partie avant l'autre? Elle a plus à perdre que toi à te licencier.

Par contre si ton contrat dit que tu dois être payée le 5 du mois et que ton arrêt maladie s'arretait au 25 juin. Le 5 juin elle te devait ton salaire du 1er au 12 (après ça tu es payée par la secu et l'ircem). As tu été payée?
Puis tu as repris le 27 juin (absence de l'enft) mais depuis tu n'as pas encore revu l'enft bien que tu lui a signifié ta reprise.
Le contrat tant qu'il n'est pas rompu par l'une des 2 parties, il se poursuit. Elle te doit donc ton salaire du 27 au 30 juin et est en retard si ce n'est pas encore fait. 
Si le salaire n'arrive pas rapidement tu pourras aller au Prud'homme en référé pour obtenir ton salaire.
En effet, vu la situation il vaudrait mieux que tu sois en arrêt, encore qu'en fevrier 2023 je doute que ça ne se passe mieux, surtout quand alors elle te devra en plus les CPs crédités durant ton CM. Certes durant ton Congés maladie puis maternité elle ne te paie pas elle même mais pour l'heure tu n'es pas en CM.

Ce qui est compliqué c'est que si elle n'a pas le droit de te licencier, ni te harceller, attention de ne pas toi même te rendre coupable de harcellement envers elle en lui envoyant 50 messages lui suggérant de te licencier.
Lui demander ton salaire oui, ms pas lui "promettre" de ne pas reprendre le boulot avant ton CM (d'autant que ton medecin ne te suit pas: ils sont de + en + frileux car ils se font sinon taper sur les doigts par la sécu) car ça aussi ça peut s'apparenter à des menaces.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

« La question est: que dirait elle, elle, si son Patron se pointait chez elle 10 minutes plus tôt, quand elle est encore aux toilettes pour faire caca, lui donnant un dossier à faire en plus et répondant qu'il suffira simplement de compter les 10 mn de plus? »

Caca … 😀😅🤭 on comprend mieux comme ça … que Pipi c’est pas pareil 🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Et ARRÊTEZ de tutoyer les employeurs… RÉSULTAT : AUCUN RESPECT 

TU M’EMMERDES .. impossible ou hyper difficile de dire VOUS M’EMMERDEZ 

Donc STOP ce n’est pas faute de l’avoir dit en FORMATION et rappelé aux visites des puéricultrices 

C’est qu’il y a une raison ! 

Vraiment réinstaller le VOUS à son retour ça va vite la « calmer » et reprendre normalement SI possible un « semblant » de discussion avec respect obligatoire et professionnel


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Et voilà mais c'est quoi cette familiarité "bah tu comptes"..
> On le répète,  pas de tutoiement avec nos employeurs.
> Ben je comprends mieux pour le coup.


Au départ je la vouvoyai,  mais elle m'as demander au bout d'un moment si elle pouvait me tutoyer car on avait le même âge et avait du mal à me vouvoyer.  Et vous comprenez mieux pour le coup de quoi? Vous croyez que j'ai voulu cette situation ??? Ah en croire vos dire oui !


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Ah mais depuis le 12 mai je la revouvoie et elle aussi vous inquiétez pas la dessus !!!


----------



## Marine35 (7 Juillet 2022)

Je trouve ça facile de dire «  vous m’emmerdez »   une p-e me l’a dit quand j’ai réclamé le paiement de mon salaire et elle m’a envoyé par sms «  fermez votre gueule »


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour vous avez du caractère et c'est super ! il faudra à l'avenir continuer le vouvoiement sauf bien évidemment vous connaissez déjà le PE perso je ne me verrais pas vouvoyer une maman que j'aurais connu toute petite bref ! par contre si votre PE ne vous met pas l'enfant et bien qui le garde en ce moment ??? perso j'appelle la PMI pour expliquer les choses ... et cette dame doit vous payer ce qu'elle vous doit ... courage ...


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Juillet 2022)

Quelle curieuse notre Chantou !!! 😋


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Voiçi le conseil que je vous donne.

Ne communiquez plus DU TOUT, mais alors PLUS DU TOUT, par SMS, mail ou encore pire les réseaux sociaux.

Elle ne vous présente plus l'enfant, faites un courrier RAR, + 1 envoi par lettre simple, lui signifiant que depuis le XXX, vous avez constasté l'absence injustifiée de l'enfant XX, que vous êtes bien présente à votre poste de travail. 
Vous signifiez également sur ce courrier que tant que l'employeur n'a pas manifesté PAR ECRIT, (et dans votre cas par lettre RAR), sa volonté de mettre fin au contrat, le contrat court toujours, et que ces absences injustifiées sont assimilées à du temps de travail, et par conséquent doivent êtres rémunérées.
Si le courrier RAR vous revient non ouvert, gardez le tel quel, ne l'ouvrez pas.
Vous attendez 8 jours, et vous refaites la même, si pas de salaire, vous indiquez que vous saissisez les prud'hommes pour non respect des termes du contrat, là en plus vous êtes enceinte donc salariée protégée, soit en protection relative, soit absolue selon l'avancée de votre grossesse.
Contactez également votre assurance juridique si vous en avez une, et la directe (inspection du travail), pour avoir de plus amples renseignements.

Mais plus d'appels, ni de sms, etc...


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Desy22 a dit: 


> Au départ je la vouvoyai,  mais elle m'as demander au bout d'un moment si elle pouvait me tutoyer car on avait le même âge et avait du mal à me vouvoyer.  Et vous comprenez mieux pour le coup de quoi? Vous croyez que j'ai voulu cette situation ??? Ah en croire vos dire oui !


On me l’a demandé, j’ai TOUJOURS refusé pendant le contrat et je l’ai expliqué que l’on avait un statut employeur salarié et que j’y tenais. 

Qu’après le contrat, POURQUOI PAS ?

En réalité on garde le vous car après difficile de passer au tutoiement et pourtant une maman avec qui j’ai bcp d’affinités, on a gardé le vous. Parfois le TU mais le VOUS revient aussitôt et ce n’est pas + mal.


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Voiçi le conseil que je vous donne.
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre réponse, oui je ne lui envoi plus de message, tout le monde me l'as conseillé. J'ai rdv à l'inspection du travail demain matin pour savoir ce qu'ils en disent mais je pensait aussi à faire une lettre recommandée. 
Je suis enceinte de 5 mois (22 SA)


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> Je trouve ça facile de dire «  vous m’emmerdez »   une p-e me l’a dit quand j’ai réclamé le paiement de mon salaire et elle m’a envoyé par sms «  fermez votre gueule »


Heu …. JAMAIS on ne m’a dit ça ! Et je pense que là aussitôt des excuses s’imposaient et un licenciement à imposer ou ma démission.


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> On me l’a demandé, j’ai TOUJOURS refusé pendant le contrat et je l’ai expliqué que l’on avait un statut employeur salarié et que j’y tenais.
> 
> Qu’après le contrat, POURQUOI PAS ?
> 
> En réalité on garde le vous car après difficile de passer au tutoiement et pourtant une maman avec qui j’ai bcp d’affinités, on a gardé le vous. Parfois le TU mais le VOUS revient aussitôt et ce n’est pas + mal.


Avec l'autre maman dont j'ai en garde sa petite depuis 2 ans j'ai toujours utilisé le vous mais avec l'autre maman elle m'as mise au dépourvu et voulait pas la vexer non plus donc j'ai accepté et tout ce passait bien jusqu'à ce jour là où elle a péter un plomb...


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Desy22 a dit: 


> Avec l'autre maman dont j'ai en garde sa petite depuis 2 ans j'ai toujours utilisé le vous mais avec l'autre maman elle m'as mise au dépourvu et voulait pas la vexer non plus donc j'ai accepté et tout ce passait bien jusqu'à ce jour là où elle a péter un plomb...


Malheureusement ce sera une expérience à ne pas renouveler. Comme on dit « on n’apprend de ses erreurs »

L’essentiel est de l’appliquer 😉


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Desy22 a dit: 


> Merci pour votre réponse, oui je ne lui envoi plus de message, tout le monde me l'as conseillé. J'ai rdv à l'inspection du travail demain matin pour savoir ce qu'ils en disent mais je pensait aussi à faire une lettre recommandée.
> Je suis enceinte de 5 mois (22 SA)


Surtout prenez bien soin de vous, voyez demain avec l'inspection du travail ce qu'il peuvent vous conseiller sur le contenu du courrier.
Par contre, pas de rupture conventionnelle, celà n'existe pas dans le CASF, qui liste toutes les possibilités de rompre un contrat, et il n'y figure pas;


----------



## Catie6432 (7 Juillet 2022)

J'adhère totalement au post de généralmetal1988. Vous ne pourrez pas mieux faire.
Bon courage pour la suite. Prenez soin de vous et malgré les circonstances soyez la plus zen possible pour vous et votre futur enfant.


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Surtout prenez bien soin de vous, voyez demain avec l'inspection du travail ce qu'il peuvent vous conseiller sur le contenu du courrier.
> Par contre, pas de rupture conventionnelle, celà n'existe pas dans le CASF, qui liste toutes les possibilités de rompre un contrat, et il n'y figure pas;


Merci 🙂 oui la rupture conventionnelle n'existe plus, enfin cela dépend des départements ou région de ce qu'on m'as dit et la DREETS de mon département me l'avait dit le 23 mai la 1ere fois que je les avai vu car je pensait faire sa mais pas possible...


----------



## Desy22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Catie6432 a dit: 


> J'adhère totalement au post de généralmetal1988. Vous ne pourrez pas mieux faire.
> Bon courage pour la suite. Prenez soin de vous et malgré les circonstances soyez la plus zen possible pour vous et votre futur enfant.


Merci 🙏
Oui tout ce qui m'importe c'est la bonne continuité de cette grossesse surtout après un parcours PMA de 4 ans très éprouvant moralement et psychologiquement.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Voilà une autre bonne et juste raison, pour ne pas du tout laisser cette maman vous gâcher la vie. Courage. Longue vie et Prospérité


----------



## violetta (7 Juillet 2022)

Pareil pour moi, impossible  de tutoyer des parents que j'ai vouvoyer pendant 3 ans.


----------



## Marine35 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Heu …. JAMAIS on ne m’a dit ça ! Et je pense que là aussitôt des excuses s’imposaient et un licenciement à imposer ou ma démission.


J’ai fini par démissionner et ensuite elle me narguait par sms. Elle m’a dit qu’elle en avait rien à faire ( dans d’autres termes) que je l’attaque aux prud’hommes. J’ai fini par lui dire qu’elle se comportait comme une conne et elle m’a dit qu’elle allait me signaler à la PMI et porter plainte. Je lui ai dit de le faire mais elle n’en a rien fait


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Desy22 a dit: 


> Au départ je la vouvoyai,  mais elle m'as demander au bout d'un moment si elle pouvait me tutoyer car on avait le même âge et avait du mal à me vouvoyer.  Et vous comprenez mieux pour le coup de quoi? Vous croyez que j'ai voulu cette situation ??? Ah en croire vos dire oui !


Ce n'est pas un jugement, juste un conseil, bien avisé.
Moi aussi souvent les PE m'ont demandé si c'était possible. j'ai tjrs répondu que je suis "vieux jeux" mais que tant que nous travaillons ensemble je préfère le "vous" et c'est ce que je ferais de tte façon. Ms qd nous ne travaillerons plus ensemble, nous pourrons volontier en reparler. Ils ont tous accepté ma philo.
Ds notre metier où ns ns occupons de ce qu'il y a de plus intime: leur bébé, que nos employeurs rentrent dans notre intimité, notre cocon: notre domicile, le vouvoiement est un rempart utile. Il n'empêche pas d'être proche et bienveillant, au contraire, mais il permet de bien établir que ns ne sommes pas un membre de la famille qui "garde" leur enft pour leur rendre service, que c'est bien notre metier chez nous, dans notre maison, notre territoire.
Cela peut paraître un détail mais le diable se cache dans les details dit le dicton ;-)

Bien sur le vouvoiement ne permet pas d’empêcher tous les abus (ce serait trop beau), mais il permet de poser un cadre pro.

J'ai déjà eut une relation pro où on se tutoyait ms c'est parce que nous nous étions connu avant de savoir que nous pourrions travailler ensemble.
Ca n'a pas posé de souci mais dès lors j'ai fait très attention à ma posture pro', comme pour les autres, à ce détail près.

En soirée "Analyse de la pratique" le respect du cadre par les Parents est un sujet très fréquent et fort instructif. Je préconise de participer à ses soirées car elles m'ont beaucoup aidé.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Quelle curieuse notre Chantou !!! 😋


Why ?


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Marine35 a dit: 


> qu’elle se comportait comme une conne et elle m’a dit qu’elle allait me signaler à la PMI et porter plainte.


« qu’elle se comportait comme une conne et elle m’a dit qu’elle allait me signaler à la PMI et porter plainte. »

A éviter, c’est clair que ça dû faire du bien mais NON it’s not possible 😊


----------



## papillon (7 Juillet 2022)

Plein de courage à notre collègue dans cette situation délicate et rageante. Certains parents abusent c'est incroyable

je rebondis sur le tutoiement/vouvoiement..
1er contrat :  ma voisine, on se tutoyait, j'ai continué et cela ne m'a pas empêché de lui dire ma façon de penser quand les limites ont été dépassées (personne jamais à l'heure le matin, ne me prévenait pas ; le soir idem, elle arrivait et ne s'excusait jamais, salaires en retard plus d'une fois etc..) pas mal pour un 1er contrat, ça aurait pu me dégoûter du métier !) ; grosse mise au point qui a fait du bien ! et le fait qu'on se tutoyait ne m'a gênée aucunement.
C'est le seul et unique PE que j'ai tutoyé mais c'est parce que l'on se connaissait avant que j'ai mon agrément. Je préconise aussi le vouvoiement bien entendu, ça met tout de suite une barrière.


----------



## Nanou91 (7 Juillet 2022)

*Il y a aussi une autre règle que je me suis fixée : ne jamais travailler avec les voisins ou amis.*


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *Il y a aussi une autre règle que je me suis fixée : ne jamais travailler avec les voisins ou amis.*


Oui, même attitude. Trop compliqué et source d'ennui, dès qu'il y a rapport d'argent et de prise en charge d'enfant.


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Voiçi le conseil que je vous donne.
> 
> ...


Même un RÉFÉRÉ + RAPIDE


----------

